# $40,000 Kayak & Canoe Fishing Tournament Trail



## pescador (Dec 10, 2009)

4 Tournaments, 4 Festivals and *over $40,000 in cash and prizes* to the participants and winners!
Georgia is the first state to host a kayak fishing trail of this magnitude in the country!

http://www.KayakFishingTrail.com/ 
Please note: Canoes are welcome!


----------



## brunofishing (Dec 11, 2009)

Im in, sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## ZachYak (Dec 12, 2009)

Awesome great to hear it!

I dont post here much but i've been working on the Tournament and gotten a few questions i'd like to make clear.

-----------
*1) The rules allow you to enter three fish, correct? OK with those three fish can they all be the same species or can you enter a max of one fish per species?*

A: 3 fish all of different species. Where it gets weird is when we start dealing with the north georgia tournament. There you can enter 1 catfish of any species, 1 black bass of any species and then you can enter 1 of the following fish: Either a brown trout or walleye or pickerel species.

*
2) Are the captains meetings the night before and then you can start fishing the next morning anytime, or is it gonna be a shotgun start kinda thing where everybody is at the launch sites and starts at the same time?*

A: Captain's meetings are the night before. If you can't attend then you can come to the Captain's Meeting location the night before the tournament and get your info, it gives you a little later shot but sometimes you gotta take that route.

All the freshwater tournaments will be shotgun start. At Harding and Oconee everyone will line up along a big beach and launch together. At the N. GA lakes everyone will launch at the same time, but from certain boat ramps only. The saltwater you can launch from anywhere as long as it's before 'first light'

*
3)My camera doesn't use a cord (or at least I have never used it or taken it out of the box if there is one) mine just uses the sd card, would that be all I would need to bring?*

A: As long as it has an SD card we should almost certainly be able to accommodate you, though it wouldn't hurt to bring a cord!
---------------
If there are any more questions... post 'em up!  See y'all on the trail!!!


----------



## Robk (Dec 12, 2009)

Sounds alot like the defunct "Extreme Edge Fishing Series" that was based out of Florida.  Fished a few of thier tourneys and it didn't turn out well.


----------



## ZachYak (Dec 13, 2009)

Hey Rob,

If it sounds like something that you'd have a good time in, give it a chance.  These guys ran a successful Tournament Trail in 2008 and 3 kayak fishing tournaments last year.  Aside from me, everyone working on this project has alot of experience running these events.


----------



## CaptDick (Dec 13, 2009)

Robk said:


> Sounds alot like the defunct "Extreme Edge Fishing Series" that was based out of Florida.  Fished a few of thier tourneys and it didn't turn out well.



Not at all like it except it is a kayak fishing tournament series.  The Extreme Edge Fishing Series was operated as a for profit enterprise and the leadership of that series was less than stellar.  I am very aware of the bad taste left by the Extreme Edge Fishing Series.  The GKF/F 2010 Tournament Trail is the polar opposite of what you experienced.

The GKF/F 2010 Tournament Trail is operated by a non-profit organization with benefits going to several Georgia non-profits. The focus is on fun, fellowship and education in regards to the environment and natural resources of Georgia.  The great prizes are just icing on the cake.  Please take a minute to check out the website:

http://www.KayakFishingTrail.com/ 

I think you will like what you see and if you have any questions I will be happy to try to answer them.  770-630-8828

Stan


----------



## ZachYak (Jan 14, 2010)

Tony has been hard at work securing even *MORE PRIZES* for the tournament trail and has opened up *3 new divisions for each tournament!*

The 3 new divisions:
*Youth Angler*
Anyone age 16 or younger on the date of the tournament will qualify for youth angler.  The prize for the winning Youth Angler at each tournament is a Wilderness Systems Tarpon 120!

*Military Angler*
 All Active Duty Military/ Reservists with a valid military ID will be eligible for Military Angler status.  The prize for the winning Military Angler at each tournament is a Wilderness Systems Commander!

*Team Division*
Anglers who wish to may assemble a team for no additional cost. Team members must identify their sole team affiliation at the first event. Teams may have up to 6 anglers. Only the top four angler for each team score at each event. Team members must be registered and paid to qualify. Team members remain eligible for individual awards. The team with the highest aggregate point totals at the end of the trail will win a trip for 6 on the Capt. Gabby Kayak Mothership!!!

It's time for you boys to get some kayaks and get a Team GON together!

EDIT: I forgot to mention, Military and Youth Anglers can pay a reduced registration rate of $37.50 and only compete for their division prize, or they can pay $75 and be eligible for ALL of the other prizes!


----------



## GONoob (Jan 15, 2010)

Can canoes have trolling motors, since some kayaks now have motors with it.


----------



## ZachYak (Jan 15, 2010)

Rule number 17


> 17. NO MOTORS ALLOWED - The use of a boat or motorized water vehicle to transport your
> 
> boat on the water is prohibited. All craft must be self-propelled - no engines are allowed.
> 
> Kayaks, canoes and stand-up paddle boards only.  If you have a questionable watercraft, please contact the tournament director(s) for clearance.



Sorry about that man, one day when the trolling motor operated paddle craft become more popular I can see us adding a division, but right now it's no motors allowed.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Feb 2, 2010)

I am looking forward to sponsoring this tourney trail as well as fishing in it. I am pullin the cloud blue OTTER out of the attic and going to kick it old school on all of yall sit on top guys!!!!!


----------



## Randy (Feb 2, 2010)

Sultan of Slime said:


> I am looking forward to sponsoring this tourney trail as well as fishing in it. I am pullin the cloud blue OTTER out of the attic and going to kick it old school on all of yall sit on top guys!!!!!



I'll be glad to loan you a SOT if you like.


----------



## Randy (Mar 1, 2010)

Almost here.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Mar 1, 2010)

Cant Wait!!


----------



## Juan De (Mar 5, 2010)

Man this sounds pretty good


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Mar 5, 2010)

Juan De said:


> Man this sounds pretty good



It is going to be Great!

And as a sponsor I have worked with these guys behind the scenes and they are very well organized.


----------



## Randy (Mar 5, 2010)

Sultan of Slime said:


> It is going to be Great!
> 
> And as a sponsor I have worked with these guys behind the scenes and they are very well organized.



We need to get together this next week and get you a couple of yaks.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Mar 9, 2010)

Randy said:


> We need to get together this next week and get you a couple of yaks.



See you tomorrow evening Buddy


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Mar 14, 2010)

This was a great event. They run a tight ship and I will definately fish the remainder of the tour!


----------



## j_seph (Mar 14, 2010)

Sultan of Slime said:


> This was a great event. They run a tight ship and I will definately fish the remainder of the tour!


 Well, did you win?


----------



## diamondback (Mar 14, 2010)

Dont think he won but I heard he was wearing the catfish out.Just didnt get the big one to put him in the money.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Mar 14, 2010)

j_seph said:


> Well, did you win?





diamondback said:


> Dont think he won but I heard he was wearing the catfish out.Just didnt get the big one to put him in the money.



I ended up 5th out of 52 boats and with my bonus points I am sitting pretty for the championship at the end of the year!!


----------



## j_seph (Mar 14, 2010)

Sultan of Slime said:


> I ended up 5th out of 52 boats and with my bonus points I am sitting pretty for the championship at the end of the year!!


Useless without pictures


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Mar 14, 2010)

http://atlantakayakfishing.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9228


----------



## ZachYak (Mar 15, 2010)

The first stop went really well!  The weather and fishing conditions sucked bad but everyone was able to tough it out and get some fish on the board!  The results are going to be posted along with an official leader board soon!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Mar 15, 2010)

ZachYak said:


> The first stop went really well!  The weather and fishing conditions sucked bad but everyone was able to tough it out and get some fish on the board!  The results are going to be posted along with an official leader board soon!




Patiently waiting


----------



## ZachYak (Mar 15, 2010)

**Spoiler alert** 

Unless I messed up something (being reviewed right now), Sultan you're in 2nd in the trail standings behind a tie for first


----------



## Marks500 (Mar 15, 2010)

I think I might go Buy me a  Kayak ... This sounds like fun. I use to fish out of one non stop when I lived down on Tybee Island. Maybe I will come out there and give it a try. Are we allowed to swim when we fish? Sometimes them big ones turn the boat over on me....lol


----------



## ZachYak (Mar 16, 2010)

Marks500 said:


> I think I might go Buy me a  Kayak ... This sounds like fun. I use to fish out of one non stop when I lived down on Tybee Island. Maybe I will come out there and give it a try. Are we allowed to swim when we fish? Sometimes them big ones turn the boat over on me....lol



haha we'd love to have you!


----------



## Randy (May 11, 2010)

Next one is THIS weekend in North Ga.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (May 11, 2010)

Cant wait! This one is going to really spread out the points race!


----------



## ZachYak (May 12, 2010)

Y'all come up to the mountains!!

http://www.examiner.com/examiner/x-...-Georgia-Kayak-Fishing-heads-to-the-mountains


----------



## Sultan of Slime (May 13, 2010)

It's about that time!! Come join the fun!


----------



## ZachYak (May 19, 2010)

North GA was a blast!  

Shameless plug:

Click here for my article on the N. GA stop


----------

